# Kioti lk3054 diesel in oil



## Ira (Jan 14, 2021)

I just was given a tractor. It doesn't run at the moment. They it had a fuel leak on the injection pump and when they started it it would run wide open and to get it to shut off they would half to shut the fuel off. I pulled the oil dipstick and it was way over full and smelled of diesel. Can I buy a rebuild kit for the injection pump or might there be anything other reason for diesel to be in the oil??? Thank in advance for your help


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ira, welcome to the tractor forum.

Firstly, you have a leaking shaft seal on your injection pump, that accounts for diesel in the crankcase. 

Secondly, the running wide open is another problem. I haven't got a clue what that may be. Probably something stuck inside the pump. Was the tractor left sitting idle for an extended period? We have an injection pump specialist that frequents this forum. Let's see what he says. 

In the meantime, please post the numbers on your injection pump identification plate.


----------

